# lgb depressed center flat



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

thought i would post a project that i am working on 

the basic car is an lgb depressed center flat that i got off ebay .... this thing was outside for a while in its life and was a bit of a mess so i started with some cleaning and taking apart 

and though i like the car alot it is not american enough for me so i am working on fixing that ....

i started by looseing a lot of the detal ( some of witch was gone to start with ) and then swaped in aristo roller trucks for the archbar 

i then trimed and filled the platform on the end to expose the inside truck a little more i still have to do this on the other end of the car 

the one end platform will need a bunch of brake parts but i am still looking for parts and pictures for that


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like a cool car you're building there. I like different cars that are not commercially available. Keep us posted on its progress.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Always liked that car but never got one tried to buy one from a guy in our club but he didn't want to part with it. What kind of load do you have planning for the car?


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Trains West, would you be interested in selling any of the detail parts that you did not use. I am searching for parts for a car I have that needs them..Thanks, Travis


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

general1861 said:


> Trains West, would you be interested in selling any of the detail parts that you did not use. I am searching for parts for a car I have that needs them..Thanks, Travis





Travis, don't hold your breath, unless you look good in blue, his last activity was: : 12-13-2012 06:32 PM


----------

